# Consistent tail right tear



## BudManDev (Jan 21, 2008)

I just got a Darton Pro 4000 and have been attempting to get it paper tuned, but no matter what I do I get a consistent tail right tear. I've been able to get the up and down tear to go away.

O----<

Could the spine of the arrow be too stiff?

2007 Darton Pro 4000 draw wt 69# on scale
2 1/2 cam system
30" draw length
28" Carbon Express Terminator 6075
100 grain tip
Right hand shooter
Release aid
NAP Quik Tune 2000 dropaway rest

I'm also shooting the same setup out of a 2005 Mathews Classic (single cam) that draws at 64# on my scale. It shoot bullet holes at 1, 10, 20 yards.

I've been shooting for many, many years and this is the first time I haven't been able to get a bow to shoot good through paper. 

I have tried:
1. rest all the way left and right
2. the Terminator 6075 shaft at 31"
3. lowering the poundage, increasing the poundage
4. bare shaft
5. 3, 6, and 10 feet paper test
6. 100 gr, 125 gr heads
7. powder test for clearance issues

Man, I just can't believe that arrow is over-spined. Is there a big difference between single cam and the 2 1/2 system? I guess that will be my next step, dropping the spine a little bit. 

Any other suggestions and/or thoughts?:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Try removing the rubber side plates, I know alot of Darton shooters and a few have issues with the rubber grips. Good luck, Steve


----------



## WI Moose (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with Sid on this. It sounds like some minor hand torque or something. You said you shot bare shaft, did it shoot the same?


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

screw on some 125gr fp and see if the tear improves


----------



## BudManDev (Jan 21, 2008)

I got hold of an Easton carbon arrow #400 50/65 and kept it at 31" with a 125 grain head on it. I got a good hole at 3 ft, slight tail right at 10 feet and a bullet hole at 30 feet.

I think what that is telling me is the spine is the problem???


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

check for cam lean. twist your left yoke a turn or two..


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Should have bought a hoyt


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Not sure if it'll help because we're using different rests, but I had this problem a while ago. I fixed it by increasing the stiffness on my prong rest. 

Re. Darton grips, they're fatter than most brands, but they work great for me.


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

I had an experience with a 2006 Hoyt pro tec. The Tap program recommended 2212 x7's. I got right tears, I'm right handed. I tried 2112's and still got right tears. I ended up trying 2312s and got a perfect bullet hole. The exact opposite of what I expected. Don't be affraid to try a stiffer arrow. draw was 26.5in,49lbs. and the arrows ended up being 28" with nibb points. It shoots good, too!


----------

